# Christmas Card Photoshoot 2010



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A friend of mine gave everyone a "1 hour photoshoot" for Christmas this year. She got a new camera (she is just learning) this year and is taking a few courses in photography and has found something she really enjoys doing. Of course all of the photo's taken at my house were of my pets.

I still needed a photo for my Christmas card so we concentrated on that. She is also coming with me to the club on Sunday so I can't wait to get some of those photo's.

Stark was such a good sport. He got lots of cookies and breaks (we took 2 photo's then took off the lights, let them cool down (they really didn't have a chance to get warm), put them back on and repeat). He was such a good boy. 

These are the "bad ones" that my friend sent to me, she won't let me see the "good ones" until next week. I think they are pretty good though!

Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

What a handsome boy! Great pictures, even those these are the "bad ones" haha

I love the lights with the dogs. 
I'm using one sort of like that for my christmas card picture too!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great pic !! Love it !


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

cute pictures! Stark is such a handsome dog


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

If those are the "bad ones" I can't wait to see the good ones!! What a great Christmas gift idea. Hope you don't mind that I am using the first one as my desktop background for a while.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Stark looks like he enjoyed it-what a great idea for a Christmas present!


----------



## bravo25 (Aug 7, 2010)

cool pics


----------

